# Throwing up silvers of bones.



## knotadork (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a friend that has two rotties and just began the raw diet and has started out with chicken leg quarters. One of their girls has been throwing up slivers of the chicken bones within a couple hours of eating. There are no problems with her pottie breaks, seems to have no other probelms with digesting. Is this something they need to worry about or is there something they need to do to keep this from happening.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

My Grimm did that when he began raw, it took time to adjust to digesting bone is all. After a week or so, he digested the bones great and stopped throwing up the pieces of bone and now all is fine.









On another note regarding potty breaks: Feeding JUST chicken leg quarters *may* be proportionately too much bone per meal, and may constipate the dogs. Adding some chicken muscle meat to those quarters would help if the dogs become constipated. How much muscle meat? It depends on the dogs. For some dogs, a quarter has an okay ratio.. but for mine, he would be constipated if on just quarters without added chicken muscle meat. Lauri's website has the best info for correct ratios, on rawdogranch.com


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

My girl Umsa would do this - she was so aggressive with eating the raw food that she wouldn't chew it adequately. She threw up some dangerous bone pieces (very very sharp) and I felt it was too risky to continue with raw. 

Christine


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Many of us went through this. The slivers come up in a weird yellow, foamy liquid. They do seem sharp. I too was scared. The advice I got was to wait it out, that the pieces would NOT puncture my dog, and to be patient. It worked! His tummy easily remembered how to digest bone, and all was well. But, it took maybe a week or so. 

You need to do what you feel safest with for your dog. Nobody should feed something they don't feel right feeding to their dog. But, for those who choose to feed raw a dog will adapt quickly to digesting bone-- it is what they were made to do.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo does it, too. I think it is because he gobbles and his lil puppy teeth don't break it down well enough. I was feeding chicken necks until he gets his adult teeth in, but yesterday decided to try again with the thigh and legs, this time he held a thigh down fine.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I noticed it more with necks, too. Leg bones seem less likely to be a problem, not sure why!


----------



## knotadork (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you! I never had a problem with mine and I was the one who convinced them to go raw due to one was having some skin issues. All is going well now with that. 

They've only been feeding for a couple of weeks, and she did say that they gulped them down. Is there any way to keep them from eating it so quickly?

I emailed her the link to The Raw Dog Ranch yesterday. I also told her if she had any questions that this forum had many people with a wealth on knowledge.

Thanks!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: knotadorkThey've only been feeding for a couple of weeks, and she did say that they gulped them down. Is there any way to keep them from eating it so quickly?


Have your friend feed them their food frozen. (Trust me, they _WILL_ be able to eat it.) It'll force them to slow down since it'll be harder to get pieces off.


----------

